# PowerTap G3 wheelset + joule 1.0



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Powertap noob...(not too proud to admit).

I was able to "score" this from PB yesterday for $640 delivered. 20% promo + free ship. Newest model too...not the older Cyclops branded version.

CycleOps PowerTap G3 Alloy Shimano Wheelset with Joule 1.0 Computer - Road Bike Wheels / Wheelsets

I've been interested in training with power for years but never could find a price I could live with until this came up. I used Trainerroad this past year and was very pleased with it. My trainer (Kurt Kinetic) was on their "simulated" power curve list so I more or less trained with some targeted power but not exact.

Anyhow, I haven't seen a complete PT wheelset this low EVER + the PT Joule 1.0 computer was included. I'll use my Edge 510 to display power (soon to purchase the Megallan Cyclo 505).

I was hoping for those of you who have a PT wheelset could guide me to something where I could learn to use this properly. I've found many YouTube vids on how to train with power but it's still very much new to me. My intent isn't for racing but I do want to improve year to year.

Thanks for whatever you can offer. 

/tim


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

I got the same deal! Super excited. 

I'd suggest _not_ using it to train for the next few weeks. Do your rides, watch the meter, download the files, and see what's what. Do a few tests and see what you can max out for at 5s, 1min, 5min, 20min, etc. so you'll have a baseline. 

One of the biggest surprises when I first started using power was how much time I wasn't actually pedaling. I started working on that and got my coasting/recovery power levels to less than 5% of a ride instead of the 15-25% I'd get at other times (except in groups and races, where it's pretty much unavoidable). 

Next big benefit I found was in intervals and sustaining a target power. Impossible to do with just hr alone, as you can soft pedal on rolling downhills and all and your hr might only drop 1-2 beats versus power dropping to double digits. No cheating at intervals anymore!

That's what I'd suggest after taking a couple of weeks to just evaluate the training you're already doing. Working on pedaling more and making your intervals better. 

Later on you can get into the TSS and PMC along with ATL, CTL, TSB, MMPs, and as many other acronyms as you like.


----------

